# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  الاعمدة

## elsmani ali

*ناقوس الخطر
خارطة الطريق
ناصر بابكر

​* عندما تولي محمد موسي مهمة تدريب المريخ وجد نفسه في موقف صعب ومعقد للحد البعيد والأمر لا علاقة له بالجوانب الفنية، لكن المشكلة الحقيقية التي واجهت المهندس تمثلت في الوضع المعنوي للاعبي الفريق جراء المشاكل المادية التي كانوا يعانون منها جراء تأخر الرواتب وكذلك الحوافز لعدة مباريات وهو وضع كان أثره واضحاً على أداء الأحمر الذي تعادل مع الهلال وفاز بشق الأنفس على الشرطة القضارف وحي العرب بورتسودان والأهلي مدني قبل أن يسقط في فخ التعادل في مباراتين متتاليتين أمام مريخ الفاشر والخرطوم الوطني.
* غير أن الأوضاع أخذت في التحسن بعد أن دشن المجلس المنتخب مشواره بسداد رواتب الوطنيين المتأخرة والحوافز بالنسبة لكل اللاعبين وبعدها واصل في على ذات المنوال وأظهر حرصا شديداً على تسليم اللاعبين حوافز المباريات أولاً بأول مع صرف الرواتب في مواعيدها دون تأخير وهو ما أنعكس على الوضع المعنوي للفريق وساعده على العودة لسكة التألق من الباب الكبير وتحقيق انتصارات متتالية ممزوجة بعروض مميزة.
* لكن المشكلة الحقيقية التي واجهت المجلس المنتخب وما زالت تمثلت في متأخرات رواتب اللاعبين الأجانب وجزء من مقدمات عقودهم.. إذ يتواجد كونلي المرتبط بعقد مع المريخ لمدة ثلاث سنوات بنيجيريا التي غادر لها غاضباً إثر عدم صرف رواتبه لثلاثة أشهر ورافضاً للعودة مالم يحصل على متأخراته.. أما الثنائي تالا ومارسيال فقاما بفسخ تعاقداتهما مع النادي للسبب نفسه بعد عدم حصولهما سوي على راتب شهر واحد منذ تعاقدهما مع المريخ مع الإشارة لأنهما لم يحصلا كذلك سوي على جزء يسير من مقدم عقدهما وهو ما دفعهما لطلب فسخ العقد مع النادي والمغادرة.
* عندما تولي محمد موسي مهامه كان اللاعب الايفواري مامادو يجهز نفسه للسفر إلى بلاده ساحل العاج بسبب عدم صرف رواتبه لعدة أشهر حيث طالبته أسرته بالعودة ليقضي المدة المتبقية على إعارته برفقتهم في ساحل العاج على أن يعود للسودان بعد أن تنتهي مدة إعارته طالما أنه لا يحصل على أموال ووقتها بذل المهندس مجهوداً خرافياً لإقناع مامادو بالبقاء ومواصلة مشواره مع الفريق.. قبلها كان جميع الأجانب قد اجتمعوا في مصر وقرروا رفض المشاركة في البطولة العربية نظراً لعدم حصولهم على مستحقاتهم لعدة أشهر وحينها بذل غارزيتو مجهوداً مضنياً معهم ونجح في إقناعهم بالمشاركة في البطولة العربية بعد اجتماع مطول بهم حيث وافقوا على اللعب باستثناء جمال سالم الذي تمسك بموقفه.
* كلتشي وباسكال مثلا استثناء وأظهرا تفهما كبيراً لظروف النادي وصبرا على تأخر رواتبهم لأشهر وصلت الخمسة بالنسبة للمدافع الإيفواري الذي تعرض لضغط كبير في الفترة الأخيرة من أسرته ومن وكيله ليغيب عن تدريب أمس الأول قبل أن يحصل بالأمس على جزء من رواتبه المتأخرة.. فيما يواصل جمال سالم نشاطه وينتظر أيضا أن يحصل على متأخراته.
* اللاعبون الأجانب في المريخ تعرضوا لظلم كبير في الموسم الحالي، إذ عانوا بشدة من عدم الحصول على رواتبهم وعانوا في الوقت نفسه من انتقادات الإعلام والجمهور لتراجع مستوياتهم كما حدث مع كونلي في الأشهر الأخيرة قبل مغادرته لنيجيريا وكما حدث مع جمال سالم في عدة مباريات مثل مباراة هلال الأبيض ومريخ الفاشر وكما حدث مع مامادو الذي كان يتدرب فترات ويغيب فترات أخري وحتى عندما يتدرب كان يتدرب (بدون نفس) وهو ما أثر كثيراً على جاهزيته وجعله بحاجة لبرنامج خاص ليكون قادراً على التألق مؤخراً، ونفس الوضع حدث مع تالا ومارسيال وخصوصاً الأخير وكلاهما فضل المغادرة عوضاً عن البقاء دون رواتب بعد أن توقفا لفترة عن التدريبات بعد العودة من مصر.
* كونلي مدافع لا غبار عليه ويعد من أفضل المدافعين الأجانب الذين حضروا للسودان في السنوات الأخيرة والسبب الرئيسي في تراجع مستواه هو تأثره بأزمة رواتبه ومستحقاته المالية التي أفقدته التركيز تماما وهو ذات ما يحدث مع جمال سالم منذ عدة أشهر.
* المشكلة أن المجلس المنتخب ورث مشاكل لا حصر لها، فإلى جانب القضايا التي وصلت للمحاكم والفيفا على غرار سما ميديا ووارغو ولوك ايمال وفي الطريق غارزيتو وأنطونيو، وإلى جانب متأخرات أخري، كانت المعضلة الأكبر متأخرات اللاعبين سواء الوطنيين أو الأجانب، المجلس نجح في السيطرة سريعاً على متأخرات الوطنيين من رواتب وحوافز لكن المعضلة ما تزال قائمة في ملف اللاعبين الأجانب.
* وما يجعل تلك المعضلة تكبر مع الأيام أن التسجيلات على الأبواب، والمريخ يحتاج إلى تجديد عقد جمال سالم وهو ما يتطلب منحه متأخراته أولاً ومن ثم التفاوض معه علي عقد جديد، والمريخ يحتاج إلى حل مشكلة كونلي سريعاً والتي تبدأ بمنحه متأخراته ليعود للخرطوم مع الإشارة لأن المريخ لو أراد إنهاء عقده فسيضطر ليدفع له أموالاً طائلة لأن تعاقده ممتد لثلاث سنوات، وهنالك متأخرات باسكال ومتأخرات مامادو مع ضرورة حسم مستقبلهما مع النادي.
* الجمهور المريخي الذي يرشح في أسماء أجانب في مختلف الخطوط للتعاقد معهم عليه أن يقف على تلك الحقائق أولاً، فالأفضل للمريخ عدم التعاقد مع أي أجنبي جديد إن لم يكن قادراً على الإيفاء بمستحقاته، لأنه لو فعل وأنتدب عناصر مميزة ثم عجز عن تسديد رواتبهم فالنتيجة ستكون تراجع مستوياتهم أو هروبهم كما حدث الموسم الحالي ووقتها سيكون الضرر على النادي مضاعفاً وبالتالي من باب أولي التركيز على الوطنيين مع المحافظة على المجموعة الحالية من الأجانب وبالأخص جمال سالم ومامادو مع دراسة ملف كونلي لحسم أمره سواء بإنهاء عقده بالتراضي أو حل مشكلته ليواصل مشواره مع الفريق الموسم القادم مع حسم مستقبل باسكال أيضاً.
* ما يحدث في المريخ حالياً تتحمل الدولة نصيب الأسد فيه، إذ ظلت تنتقل بالأحمر من لجنة تسيير إلى لجنة تسيير دون أن تدعم تلك اللجان وكانت المحصلة ترك تركة ثقيلة للغاية للمجلس المنتخب والأسوأ أن الدولة تمارس تعنتاً غريباً في حسم مسألة رئاسة سوداكال مع أنه الوحيد الذي تقدم الصفوف وقبل أن يتحمل تلك المسئولية الصعبة وأخذ علي عاتقه أن يحمل تلك التركة الثقيلة، ولكن المشكلة أن الدولة لا تريد أن تعلنه رسمياً رئيساً للمريخ ليضطلع بمسئولياته ويبدأ في حل تلك المشاكل الرهيبة ولا ترغب في أن تتولي هي مسئولية حل تلك المشكلات طالما أنها من ترفض حسم أمر الطعون حتى تمددت مشاكل المريخ والتي تتعقد أكثر وأكثر معن اقتراب التسجيلات.
* صحيح أن الفرقة الحمراء تقدم أفضل العروض وتحقق أفضل النتائج، لكن ذلك لا ينفي أن المريخ في خطر عظيم، ولو لم يفق جمهوره وكل أهله ولم لم يتكاتفوا للضغط على الدولة لحسم أمر رئاسة سوداكال فإن كل الأفراح الحالية يمكن أن تزول والوضع يمكن أن يمضي نحو الأسوأ.
*

----------


## elsmani ali

**مشكلة سوداكال
نبض الصفوة*
*امير عوض*

الطريقة التي إختارها مجلس المريخ لعبور الملفات المهمة تعني أننا ما زلنا في المربع الأول من المشكلة القديمة.

مجرد إختيار آدم سوداكال ليكون رئيساً (إدارياً) للجنة التسجيلات الحمراء يعني أن الأمر برمته مُهدد بالفشل و تحت رحمة قرارات المفوضية التي لم تبت في الطعون حتي الآن.

حال إستمرار الوضع كما هو عليه فوجود سوداكال علي رأس اللجنة سيُعرقل خطواتها لإتمام هذا الملف ما لم تحصل علي ضوء أخضر و تصريح مباشر من آدم للصرف الكامل علي التسجيلات القادمة.

فهل سيدفع آدم كل الأموال المُكلفة لإنتدابات اللاعبين في ظل ضبابية موقفه الحالي أم لا؟

و هب أن المفوضية ردت علي الطعون بصورة سلبية.. فهل يملك المجلس ضمانات كافية من مرشح رئاسته السابق للصرف؟!

الواقع يقول أن سوداكال لن يصرف مليماً واحداً علي التسجيلات ما لم يضمن تربعه علي سُدة قيادة النادي الكبير.. و هذا أمرٌ طبيعي و متوقع.. و لكن ما هي خطط المجلس لتفادي هذا الأمر خاصةً بأن التسجيلات علي الأبواب و الأندية بدأت المفاوضات فيما بينها لإنجاز الإنتقالات.

هل سيمول مجلس المريخ (بدون رئيسه) عملية الإنتقالات؟ أم سيترك الأمر برمته للرئيس المنتظر رد المفوضية؟

و هل ستنتظرنا الأندية الأخري لحين وضوح الرؤية أم تتوقع منا أرقام مالية تجعلها تُفاضل بين عرضنا و عروض باقي الأندية؟!

صراحةً فموقف المفوضية الضبابي سيؤثر بلا شك علي تسجيلات المريخ.. إلا في حالة واحدة و هي أن يلتزم سوداكال بتمويل الإنتقالات تحت كل الظروف المتوقعة أو أن (يدق باقي المجلس صدره) و يوفر الكاش اللازم لدخول هذه المعمعة التي لا تقبل المُهادنة أو تحتمل الإنتظار.

*نبضات متفرقة*

مجرد مخاطبة الأندية بطلبات مختومة لخطب ود لاعبيها لا يعني إنتهاء التفاوض.

الدوري السوداني دوري فقير في إنتاج المواهب.. و لاعب كحسين (الشرطة القضارف) مرغوب لدي كل أندية الممتاز.

إدارة المدعوم قدمت مليار جنية كقيمة مالية لنادي اللاعب.. في الوقت الذي إكتفت فيه إدارتنا بمجرد الطلب الإنشائي!!

كيف ستُفاضل الأندية في طلباتنا مع طلبات الأندية الأخري؟

إن كان سوداكال جاداً في الإشراف علي التسجيلات فاليضع المليارات في يد لجنته ليمنحها مساحة التحرك (التي يفتقدها هو).

كيف سيفاوض سوداكال اللاعبين و كيف سيجلس مع إدارات الأندية بصفته مُشرفاً علي التسجيلات و هو بوضعه الحالي؟

حوجة المريخ في هذه التسجيلات لا تتعدي ثلاثة أو أربعة لاعبين فقط.

علي المفوضية أن تعي حجم الجُرم الذي ترتكبه في حق المريخ و حق مستقبله القادم.

*نبضة أخيرة*

تسجيلات مُعقدة و للأسف مُهددة بالفشل.
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*شطب “علاء” و”راجي” ومواجهة الهلال لـ(جمل الشيل)!!
مشاهد رياضية
عبد الله ابو وائل


[رشحت انباء عن استغناء الاحمر عن الثنائي “راجي عبد العاطي” و”علاء الدين يوسف” خلال تسجيلات ديسمبر من العام الحالي نتيجة لعدم استفادة الاحمر منهما خلال الفترة السابقة مما يجعل امر الاستغناء عنهما خيارا جيدا للاستفادة من خانتيهما في تسجيل لاعبين من الشباب الواعدين.

[شخصيا ادعم هذا الاتجاه وسبق ان ناديت به باعتبار ان الفريق يجب ان يضم لاعبين من الموهبين بدلا من ترك الخانتين شاغرتين.

[لا ننكر ان “راجي” قدّم الكثير للمريخ وسبق له قيادة الفريق لتحقيق الانتصارات لكن اللاعب افتقد للرغبة في مواصلة مشوار التالق بالقميص الاحمر ليبقي حبيسا لدكة البدلاء لفترة طويلة بجانب تكرار اصاباته التي يري كثيرون انها ليست حقيقية وبالمقابل فانني كنت من اشد الرافضين لعودة “علاء الدين” لكشوفات المريخ قادما من الهلال نتيجة لتصرف الذي بدر منه وكاد ان يشعل الحريق في القلعة الحمراء.

[وبناء علي تلك المعطيات وفي ظل عدم مشاركتهما مع الفريق وعدم حاجة الجهاز الفني لمجهوداتهما فان خيار الاستغناء عنهما يبقي مقبولا من اجل الاستفادة من خانتيهما في تسجيل افضل منهما.

[التعامل بالعواطف في مثل تلك المواقف من شانه ان يدفع الاحمر ثمنه لان الفترة القادمة لا تحتمل اي اخطاء او مجاملات.

[وما يقال عن “راجي” و”علاء” ينطبق علي اخرين لا نود تحديدهم بالاسم ونعلم ان جمهور الصفوة يمتلك من الفكر ما لا يتوفر الي كثيرين.

[ثقتنا كبيرة في لجنة التسجيلات التي يقودها الكابتن “خالد احمد المصطفي” او “خال ماسا” كما يحلو لكثيرين منادته بتلك الكنية التي تشير لتلك الحقبة التي شهدت ميلاد نجوم لا يزال الجمهور يتذكرهم.

[والقضاء علي سماسرة التسجيلات ومحاربتهم يزيد من فرص نجاح من يدخلون كشف الاحمر.

[انتهي زمن المجاملات .

[انتهي زمن السماسرة!

مشهد اخير

[نتابع لقاء اليوم بين الهلال وهلال كردفان ونعشم في مواصلة ازرق الكاردينال في التعثر حتي ولو بالتعادل امام هلال هارون!

[نثق في القدرات التدريبية لابراهومة ونخشي من تواضع “الشغيل” الذي يصفه كتاب الهلال بـ”جمل الشيل”!!

[علي ابراهومة الحذر من مشاطيب الازرق!!
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*لمن تقرع الاجراس ؟
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
حسن محمد حمد
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
الفجيعة ..و(الرصاصة لا تزال في جيبي)....!!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
â–  اقر هنا ..انني كنت وحتي اللحظة ..من غلاة مؤيدي عودة البروف كمال حامد شداد .. لانقاذ ما يمكن انقاذه ..من قيم كرة القدم المنكودة ..في بلادنا ..
â– و..اعترف.. بدور غير خافي لنا في اقصاء مشجع الازرق المتطرف الاخ الفريق عبدالرحمن سر الختم ..قبل ان نقبل بالوقوف مع هذه المجموعة .. رغم اننا كنا لن نساوم او نتردد في كنس اتحاد معتصم جعفر .. حتي لو كان بديله الطاعون او السرطان ..او فقدان المناعة المكتسبة ..
â–  وما لا يجهله اي طفل سوداني مهما كانت حداثة سنه ..هو ان اس بلاء اتحاد معتصم كان في المحامي مجدى شمس الدين .. وبعض مقربيه من قادة لجان الاتحاد الفاسد ..الذي قادنا للتربع علي الترتيب ..(تالت طيش) العالم ..
â–  اقر هنا ..ايضا وبكل اسف.. اننا فجعنا ..نحن الذين حاربنا زملاء ومريخاب خلص .. لقناعتنا بنزاهة الدكتور الذاتية وحياده .. فجعنا ..وهي المفردة الادق .. بحسب القاموس الاعلامي للصدمة التي حاقت بمؤيدي البروف ..اثر عملية..(تزريق) كل اليات ولجان عمل هذا الاتحاد ..
â–  والفجيعة ..والكارثة .. والماساة ..التي ادمت قلوب قاتلت بكل اخلاص ..وصدق لاجل مجئ(البروف) الذي لم يكن خيارا للجهة الداعمة لهذه المجموعة علي الاطلاق .. اسمها رمزى يحي..او رمزى القضارف .. وابو مرين ..وشروني ..وحكمنا المخضرم الذي اشتهر عقب تمثيلنا في نهائيات كرة قدم السيدات .. الاخ عامر عثمان ..
â–  ليس مقبولا باي حال ..ان تضم اللجنة المنظمة ..شخص يحمل ملفا خاصا..او سوابق استمالة وسقوط في اختبار العدالة والحياد ..كرمزى القضارف ..بطل فضيحة لاعب الامل عامر عثمان التي كشفت هذا الرجل ..تماما .. ولا ادرى كيف تجاهل البروف .. كراهية التحريم التي يتبادلها رمزى مع كل مريخاب الدنيا ..
â–  اللجنة المنظمة ..الان ..(فخ) عملاق ..سيصطاد واحد من اثنين..اما هذا الاتحاد ..او المريخ ..و معرفتنا للاوضاع التي جعلتنا نطيح باثنين من اعدي اعداء المريخ ..مثلا فرسي رهان جهات (نافذة) رسمية ..هما معتصم و سر الختم ..تجعلنا نرجح .. استحالة قهر مريخ ثلثي الشعب السوداني ..لو تتحرك الهمالايا..
â–  كيف فات عليك ..يا بروف .. تكوين لجنة تضم 8 من غلاة الهلالاب ..من مجلس الاتحاد .. ومريخي واحد ..بعيد جدا عن الاحداث ..علما انه الوحيد من خارج المجلس..؟؟
â– تابعوا معي هذه الاسماء جيدا .. الفاتح باني ..ونائبه رمزى يحي ..من اين جاء رمزى القضارف بخبرة او معرفة او وعي ..يكفل له مجرد عضوية لجنة في خطورة هذه اللجنة .. ناهيك عن الحياد ..!!
â–  ..ثم ..مين..الاخ ابو مرين .. !!..ثم حسين ابو زيد ..و..و..مدثر سبيل ..وعبدالقادر العوض ..
â–  اما ..ان تخول سلطة التسجيلات ..للثلاثي..امين الجابري..ونصر الدين حميدتي .. وثالثهم شرونى ..فهذه صخرة علقم يستحيل ابتلاعها يا بروف..
..هذا الثلاثي مكانه الاوحد .. هو حراسة وحماية غرفة تسجيلات الهلال ..وليس اي مكان آخر.. يا دكتور ..
â–  وقفنا ..ولا زلنا مع ..الدكتور.. شداد ..رغم يقيننا ان المجموعة التي يقودها ..ليست مبرأة للذمة وان وراءها (ما) و(من) وراءها.. وان من جمعوها ..لديهم مخططاتهم التآمرية ..التي نجح رجالات المريخ في ابطال مفعولها ..بالكامل ..
â–  ولذا ..نحن نقرع الاجراس .. لننبه البروف وعقلاء .. الاتحاد الي الهوة العاطفية التي انفتحت في اول اجراء ..لهم ..
â–  نقول ننبه ..شداد ود.جلال.. وبقية الذين يعلمون ..لاننا لا نخشي علي المريخ ..من اي ابن انثي ..مهما علا ..او توفر له من دعم و حماية ..حتي لو من البيت الابيض او الكرملين او الناتو و..وارسو .. فهذا مريخ ثلثي الشعب السوداني الاسمر الطيب الابي ..
â–  ننبه اداءا لدورنا ..الرقابي والتبشيري ..كصحافة راشدة .. ومسؤولة ..لاننا نعلم ان اول مظلمة سيرتكبها رمزى .. او ابو مرين ..او عامر ..لن تمر بسلام ابدا ..ابدا ..ابدا ..
â–  صحيح اننا نقود شعب المريخ ليكون الجمهور المثالي .. لكننا نحن انفسنا ..لن نقبل اي فساد عاطفي ..او تكسبي .. تسدد فاتورته علي حساب المريخ .. مهما تكون التضحيات ..
â–  ولذا ..نقول للبروف .. راجع تسميات لجانك ..قبل ان تنسف عواطف هؤلاء ..كل احلام الطيبين الذين عقدوا آمالهم.. في كرة نظيفة عليك ..
آخر الاجراس
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
مامادو ..وتبعية الازرق..!!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
â–  الرهيفة التنقد ...والله ايام يا رمزى ..معقوووولة .. نرجع تاني لتلك الماسأة ..يا عااااالم ...!!
â–  اخطأ رمزى القضارف .. بطرح اسمه للعمل بالاتحاد العام ..لانه يفتقر لمقوماته ابتداءا .. فاقترف المجلس خطيئة مهلكة.. بتسليمه اللجنة المنظمة..
â– ضحكت ..والهلال يطارد .. مامادو مهاجم اهلي شندي المخزن بحي الوادى نيالا .. والمفارقة انه طلبه من الوادي ..
â– المضحك شديد ..ان الهلال جري وراء مامادو ..لانه يتالق وهو يدخل بديلا في بعض مباريات المريخ ..فمن اين سياتي له الهلال ..بالتش وبيبو وعقرب ..وتكت ..؟؟
â–  اما المريخ ..فلا اظنه سيتاثر بابتعاده ..لانه يملك اطراف (اجنحة) ..لا يمكن لمامادو بمستواه الحالي منافستهم ..
â–  نيالا ..هي اللفة الحاسمة .. يا باشمهندس...
â–  في شوق شديد .. لمتابعة الاسكورار ..الجلاد ..خالد الامير ..بعد غيبة طالت ..جدا
â–  عفوا ..لجان المخطط .. افعلوا ما شئتم (نحن المريخ ).. و.. لا تزال الرصاصة في جيبنا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشكور حبيبنا السماني
                        	*

----------

